# Coyote Rifle Scope



## YoteSlayer04 (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm looking at a few different scopes for my Kimber Varmint 22-250 that is used for coyote hunting. The first scope is the Zeiss Conquest 3-12x56 with the Z-Plex reticle. The second scope is the Leupold VX-3 4.5-14x50 LR with the Duplex reticle. The third scope is the Leupold VX-3L 4.5-14x56 LR with the Duplex reticle.

As far as the reticle selection goes, my thoughts are that simpler is better to eliminate clutter, but let me know what you guys think. Also, will the larger objectives of the Zeiss Conquest and Leupold VX-3 raise the scope too high for comfort?

Thanks for your input


----------



## kdog (Mar 13, 2007)

YoteSlayer,

I've used many different reticles, and agree with your assessment that simpler is probably better. You would be happy with the "plex" style reticle in any of these three scopes. You should be fine as far as comfortable scope height with either scope, assuming you use rings that keep the objective within 1/4" (preferably even closer) of the barrel.

KD


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

My only beef wtih the VX-3L is the only decent covers are only made by Leupold, I got a pair of the flip ups for $100, maybe you could find a better deal on ebay or something. Other than that, I love the scope, being able to mount at 50mm the same height as a 32 was the selling factor for me.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

if you are willing to spend enough to buy zeiss, then i would say get the nightforce nxs. i have one with the np-2dd reticle and love the fact that the dot in the center touches nothing. no cross hairs actually connect to it, instant target aquisition with no immediate distraction. clarity is beyond reproach and i can see with it when it's too dark for the naked eye. last year i shot coyotes in low enough light that i had to use it to find them after the shot. if i could afford to, i would get 2 more. i can see my 6mm bullet holes on paper at 600yds with 22x. it's that good. my second choice in the affordable realm is the nikon monarch. used to use burris sig's, but they are not as good as they used to be.







scope is not too high even with these mounts, but my homemade stock could be part of that.


----------



## treedogguy (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm kinda a fan of the fixed six power, but thats just me. I also like the thinest reticle I can find. I don't like a bunch of crap in my eye sight. But I like simple, less to think about that way and more time to think about my quarry that way. besides most of my dogs are killed at less than 200 yards. Oh, I really like that stock, that is pretty cool looking.


----------



## SaberX01 (Sep 25, 2009)

If money isn't a problem, NightForce NXS all the way.

Put high quality detachable rings (Smithson, LaRue, Warne, Talley etc) and you can use that scope of several rifles with little to no adjustment needed on each change.

Second would be in the Leupold range. There optics clarity is superb, and they pull in allot of light.

I use Mil-Dot reticles, as thats what I was trained on and am most comfortable with shooting, which is what I think is most important. If your comfortable with your setup, no matter what it is, you will shoot better.


----------



## kirsch (Jul 6, 2009)

*Scope:*
Depends on how much you want to spend. Nikon, Burris, Leupold all make decent midrange scopes although Leupold eye relief to me is a pain.

*Reticle:*
There is nothing simpler than a dot. It allows precise shooting and is an absolute joy to put on a coyote or fox. Now with that said, since a lot of coyote hunting tends to happen early and late in days, target dot type scopes (unless illuminated) tend to get lost on fur and the light crosshairs get lost as well.

Some type of medium width crosshairs in your favorite pattern tends to work well. If night hunting, then you may want to step up to heavier crosshairs and/or illumination.


----------

